# Nothin Matters first trip of 2010



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

With so few nice weather days to fish in the winter, we saw this one coming and took advantage of the beautiful forecast. To say our boat was loaded down would be an understatement. There was 7 of us on board (we usually don't take that many on fun trips), all of us being very grown men so needless to say, we were sitting low in the water before we left the dock. Our crew consisted of myself, my dad, my uncle Mike, Tony davis, Eugine Riley, PJ Mcleod (Renegade) and Al Jackson. We left the dock around 5:30 and were greeted by calmseas and a gorgeous sunrise on the way out. Our first stop was in 100' to make some bait and catch a few amberjacks. The jacks had left the first spot but we manageda 28" gag to break the ice in the box. We headed offshore toanother amberjack spot and got our limit in no time as they were practically jumping in the boat. From there, we ventured out into deeper water and began hitting spots and looking around. The fish bit well and we seemed to pick up a few on several different places. Our main target was snowys but we had barrelfish, grey tiles and rosies to add as a bonus. Our finaltally was:

-1 gag, 2 small yellowedges, 25 snowys, 3 barrelfish, 7 amberjack, 8 grey tiles and 2 rosies

We didn't have any monsters, but had a pretty good grade of grouper and ended up with a ton of fillets. The winter doesn't give us many days to fish, but we were blessed on this trip as mother nature cooperated along with the fish. We arrived back at Day Break Marina about 6:30 with full bellies (we ate well), sore backs and more memories made.










Al with the largest jack of the day, somewhere around 40 lbs.










PJ with a nice barrelfish










Proud Eugine with a snowy










Tony holding his snowy, already licking his lips thinking about cooking it tomorrow night










Me and my dad this morning before we started cleaning


----------



## bms (Nov 7, 2007)

Sounds like a great time on the water with family and friends. Great pics and stringer for sure. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats not fishin that is catchin.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

good lookin catch jake...congrats


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn it man. Nice job as usual.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Good Job Jake. Hey do you ever see or hear from Frank?


----------



## Bill's Boy (Oct 2, 2007)

man that pj dude is ugly. it was nice of yall to let him hold a fish though. seriously if you guys every want to go on a first class charter and catch fish give jake a call he knows his stuff. and tell tony that is a good look for him too


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Mark, Jake and CREW That's a nice full box of a good catch. I heard you calling us once but we were heading to the NE at that time and could not reach you after that. Who was the UNLUCKY one that got to fight the barrelfish? I think that fish should have been named the devilfish. That's one fish that will out fight the biggest of AJ,s which I see you have a limit of some very nice size one,s also. I am a little surprize that there is no yellow in the catch. We have not caught one ourseves in a couple of weeks. See youout there next time we hope. Looks like next tuesday maybe our best day to get back out. Again Nice catch. Gene


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great trip Jake, looks like yallstayed in fish all day long.You guys must have some sore backs with all of those big jacks. Thanks for the report and pictures.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## aerialjc (May 24, 2009)

I like the "hold the fish further out" trick. Haha, just kidding. Great catch!


----------



## Sea That (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice fish. How deep of water do you have to be in to catch snowys?


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *NaClH2O (1/15/2010)*Great trip Jake, looks like yallstayed in fish all day long.You guys must have some sore backs with all of those big jacks. Thanks for the report and pictures.
> 
> Team Recess Rob


No kidding!!! That fishbox makes my back sore!!!! I wish my back was sore!!! :clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Sea That (1/15/2010)*Nice fish. How deep of water do you have to be in to catch snowys?


I hope i'm not taking the question from jake , but snowys are from 380foot to 1000 but have heard of a few caught ina little deeper but not oftenanything deeper the groupers change to mystics but are more mushy and not as good to eat.

TIM


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice catch Jake! Congrats to you and the team.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great job guys!!:clap thats a lot of cleaning right there but well worth it. thats a good start to the new year. see ya out there.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Pretty work, Jake


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome catch, AS USUAL.:bowdown


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice mess of fish.


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice job jake you are the master nice catch. jeff


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments guys, it is always fun to enjoy a great tripwith friends and family!



> *Pinksnappercatcher (1/15/2010)*Good Job Jake. Hey do you ever see or hear from Frank?


 -Frank was actually down at the marina the other day checking on his boat. That was the first time I've seen him in a while, I think he has just been working a ton. Hopefully we'll see more of him once the cobia get here.



> *aerialjc (1/15/2010)*I like the "hold the fish further out" trick. Haha, just kidding. Great catch!


 -My crew have become experts on trick photography and making the captain look better 



> *PURPLE HAZE (1/15/2010)*Mark, Jake and CREW That's a nice full box of a good catch. I heard you calling us once but we were heading to the NE at that time and could not reach you after that. Who was the UNLUCKY one that got to fight the barrelfish? I think that fish should have been named the devilfish. That's one fish that will out fight the biggest of AJ,s which I see you have a limit of some very nice size one,s also. I am a little surprize that there is no yellow in the catch. We have not caught one ourseves in a couple of weeks. See youout there next time we hope. Looks like next tuesday maybe our best day to get back out. Again Nice catch. Gene


 -We had 2 small yellowedges but there was not much to them, I'd love to get into someof those big ones. They seem to be much more abundant on mud bottom and we have primarily been fishing for snowys on rocks and ledges. You guys had a great day as well, good luck onnext Tuesday if you get to go out.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Gene, I think we saw you in the morning while we were at our first spot in 100' trying to catch bait and jacks. There was a huge coast guard cutter and it looked like your boat was heading South. If that was you, we were just to the west. I tried reaching ya'll on the radio but I figured it would be hard to hear while running


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

jake and the nothing matters crew strikes again!!! way to go guys.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

awesome report! Nothing like some snowy grouper cheeks for dinner!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Jake great to see ya'll raking them in ..oh and Happy New Year from me and the old farts!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Man, beautiful fish! Tks for the great report.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Jake been awhile since I have been around your dock. As usual, you are the man. You make it look effortless. You still claim the title as the Man to beat. Great Job!!!


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

very nice, great report cant wait to get out there myself


----------

